# Does Anyone Else Ride In A Treeless Saddle?



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

As the title says, does anyone ride in a treeless saddle?
If so what kind, have you got any photos?
Some people are against treeless saddles because of the way that hey look but I have no idea why. I love the way my saddle looks and you can get them that are the same style as traditional saddles anyway.
I've just bought a Libra treeless saddle as well as an Easy Trek bitless bridle, I'm going all humane and my horse seems to be loving it.


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Bob Marshall treeless. I love it! My horse loves it too! That being said it will not work on my TWH mare that has a slight dip in her back. It conforms to my body too much and I feel like I'm being swallowed!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a Bob Marshall too, as well as a Bitless bridle (for trails and hacking). I use my BMSS with a Skito pad and a ThinLine pad. For my dippy-backed gelding I have some shims that I add to the Skito, so the saddle doesn't suck me in so much, lol.










I haven't heard of the Libra saddles. Do you have a link?


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a ceyenne barefoot  love it to bits too. Also have a Dr Cook bitless on one horse and a english hackamore on the other.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry, I can't really comment on this. I don't own nor have I ever ridden a treeless saddle. All my horses are ridden western and most of the time, we are working cattle so treeless really wouldn't work for me. When I ride for pleasure, most of the time I just go bareback. Its easier and I have a better connection to the horse.


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

I like the idea behind the treeless saddles, but it just worries me because it seems like it doesnt provide enough protection for their back- seems like it would put too much pressure on their spine.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I dislike most treeless saddles; the kind you need a special pad under. They're not safe, just look at my wrist! It'll never be good again either *sigh* >< And the saddle was fit properly, strapped properly and seemed just fine,we had used it several times before, the horse didn't do anything, and suddenly it slid under his belly! 
And except from that, they're too soft, even with the pad they don't even out the preassure from the stirrups enough.

But I love treeless saddles with real panels! At least those I've tried. It's hard enough to even out the preassure, you don't sit as widespread, it's steady and it alows the horse to move. There is plentuy of room for the spine. My own also puts me in a much better position than any dressage saddle I've ever tried. ^___^

This is my saddle:









And this is my ridinginstructor, riding my hiorse in her treeless saddle. (It's his first day on training camp..>_>)'









Mine is a StarTrekk Espaniola, hers is a StarTrekk Espaniola Deluxe..


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

TheVelveteenPony said:


> I like the idea behind the treeless saddles, but it just worries me because it seems like it doesnt provide enough protection for their back- seems like it would put too much pressure on their spine.


Some do but, many of the newer ones have good internal support. For the Bob Marshalls, or saddles without any internal support, your pad becomes just as important as the saddle! I am a HEAVY rider and my horses never have sore backs, even after all day rides. I use a specialized Skito Treeless pad. It distributes weight well, absorbs shock, and keeps the saddle more stable.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My friend has a haflinger that she is having a really hard time finding a saddle fit for. I was told that a treeless is actually the only way she can go... so I'm following this thread with interest.


----------



## emmasacha (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all thanks fo rall the replies and piccies!
I've had mixed reviews about my new tack at my yard, some people love it and are wanting to borrow it to try on their own horses. Others think it's ugly and wont even consider the benefits for the horse.
Velveteen pony- the whole idea behind treeless saddles is that they are better for a horse's back than treed saddles. This is a link to a website I found that illustrates it perfectly;
The Solution, Treeless Saddles for all Disciplines

This is a link to the website I got my saddle from;
Libra Trec & Libra Trail

I have this photo of Sacha in her new tack but it was taken on my phone so isn't very good


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Great looking little saddle! 

Since it doesn't have any panels, I would highly recommend a good pad with it though, something that will distribute your weight and create some spinal clearance.

Ahh, never mind. It looks like you're using their specialized treeless pad. Good deal! 
Saddle Pads & Numnahs


----------

